# African Dwarf Frog



## LabidoStebo (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey i saw some african dwarf frogs somehwere and i liked the look of them, and plus, they're a bit differen't aren't they. I was wondering if i could put some (or just 1) in my african cichlid tank, that will soon have assorted africans, atm it just has 4 electric yellow labs. btw its a 55gal tank (200litres, 4ft) 

what do you peoples think?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i think that the cichlids might nip and pick at the adf. they work best in a community tank IMO.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I would not. This tank is too big for them. They have to get to the surface to breathe and a 55 gal is just too tall. I would not put them into anything larger then a 15 gal or 20 gal long at most. 
Also they are neither the smartest nor the fastest creatures and need to feed on bloodworms and aquatic frogs sticks for the most part. If there are other fish in the tank beside strictly herbivores or algae eaters the frogs may very well starve to death. I have mine in with 2 clown plecos and a few snails in a pondlike setting and this works out very well.


----------



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

Would they do ok with a betta? Can they live on freeze dried blood worms?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I have not personally had ADFs with a beta in one tank. But there are quite a few people that succeeded in doing that just fine. But just as many had problems with the beta attacking the frogs. For that you would need at least a 10 gal tank and I believe a female beta would be easier to keep with frogs that a male since they are less aggressive in general. But with betas it really depends on the fish. They are as different in temperament as children are. Unless you have another small tank to seperate them if it does not work out I would not attempt it. I have been tempted to do it several times but in the end decided on 2 clown plecos with my frogs. Unfortunately that means more poop in that tank then in any other one of mine.


----------

